# 2004 AllRoad suspension "trouble shooting guide"



## searlest (Mar 24, 2008)

I have read several post but still can't find the answer I wan't? 

I have a 2004 allroad that the compressor wont run on when installed in car....I removed the compressor and applied voltage with a battery charger and the compressor ran? I have the Bentley manual but I was hoping someone could point me to a step by step trouble shooting guide>.

Also what is the best scan tool for the All Road? 

Thx in advance


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

VCDS through Rosstech (Aka VAGCOM) is the best one. Unless you know someone at the dealer. 

You check your leads with a multimeter to see if there's any voltage running through the wires? Check the grounds too.


----------

